# This Just In!



## sawhorseray (Sep 21, 2021)

Cats too!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 21, 2021)

All great ones for sure ! 
Loved them all but especially the 1st and the fire extinguisher HAHAHAHA


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 21, 2021)

Oh, let those sleeping dogs lie!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 21, 2021)

I love em! Thanks Ray!

Ryan


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 21, 2021)

Good round!


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 21, 2021)

Great ones Ray, keep 'em coming!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 22, 2021)

Good ones Ray.  My 2 picks are the blonde, and the fire extinguisher.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2021)

Great stuff...JJ


----------

